# Myocardial Infarction



## HockeyEmt (Apr 11, 2013)

Just saw this on facebook got a good laugh out of it, 

Last shift we were doing CPR and my partner told the patient’s wife that her husband had a massive myocardial infarct.

As we were packaging the patient for transport, I heard her on the phone reporting to the rest of the family that he was having a “massive internal fart.”


----------



## EMT856 (Apr 15, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## SuprMedic (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes I have a massive fart while doing CPR too


----------

